# Dwtechz.com Payment



## TheCasketMan (Sep 12, 2011)

when im going to purchase a R4i gold 3ds card pre-flashed for 2.1.0-4U from that website, and I go to the checkout, I cant see or find where to put my credit card number to buy the item, it just says confirm order, without putting it any card number.  Do they bill you later, because I use a prepaid credit card???


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Sep 13, 2011)

Dwtechz.com use zen-cart , a free open source commerce . is better don't store credit cards number in the shop


----------

